# Kühler für AMD FX-6300



## ThanksMrNice (18. Mai 2015)

*Kühler für AMD FX-6300*

Hallo, ich suche einen guten Kühler für einen AMD FX 6300, nicht übertaktet. Mainboard ist ein Asrock 970 Pro3 R2.0, dort ist als Befestigungsmöglichkeit die Klammermethode wie beim mitgeliefertem Kühler von AMD (möchte nach möglichkeit das Mainboard nicht ausbauen müssen um eine andere Halterung zu befestigen). Das Gehäuse ist ein Bitfenix Neos. Preislich möchte ich nicht unbedingt mehr als 30€ ausgeben (aber da lasse ich mit mir reden ^^), hoffe mir kann da jemand was empfehlen. Geräuschpegel ist mir wichtiger als Kühlleistung, da ich nicht plane zu übertakten.


----------



## zinki (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kühler für AMD FX-6300*

Hast du nicht zufällig am Mainboardtray eine Aussparung? Dann könntest du ohne Ausbau einen Kühler montieren mit Backplate (oder eben einen, der von Hinten (ja klingt komisch ) montiert werden muss).


----------



## Xanten (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kühler für AMD FX-6300*

Guten Abend,
habe bei meinem Sohn auf einem ASRock 970DE3/U3S3 einen Skythe Muggen 3 für einen FX 6300 verbaut. Prozessor läuft mit 4.4 GHz und der Lüfter dreht sauber und leise hoch. Gehäuse ist ein Antec DF 35. Bei Standardtaktung nahezu unhörbar. Vorteil, ohne MB-Ausbau zu fixieren/ klemmen. Hoffe ich konnte helfen


----------



## ThanksMrNice (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kühler für AMD FX-6300*

Nein leider nicht, einer mit Klammern wäre wohl die einzige Methode ohne Ausbau. ^^ Würde mich jetzt nicht umbringen, aber entspannter wenns auch ohne geht


----------



## ThanksMrNice (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kühler für AMD FX-6300*



Xanten schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> habe bei meinem Sohn auf einem ASRock 970DE3/U3S3 einen Skythe Muggen 3 für einen FX 6300 verbaut. Prozessor läuft mit 4.4 GHz und der Lüfter dreht sauber und leise hoch. Gehäuse ist ein Antec DF 35. Bei Standardtaktung nahezu unhörbar. Vorteil, ohne MB-Ausbau zu fixieren/ klemmen. Hoffe ich konnte helfen



Der erscheint mit etwas wuchtig, 158mm Höhe, laut Gehäusehersteller können zwar 160mm rein aber auch sonst, denke der könnte mir meine RAM Slots blockieren. Da ich auch nicht plane zu übertakten muss es gar nicht so ein Riese sein ^^


----------



## Xanten (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kühler für AMD FX-6300*

Schon richtig, aber durch die Größe= Kühloberfläche könntest Du mit einem Minimum an Drehzahl arbeiten. Mein Sohn hat als RAM die G.Skill F3-16000C9D-8GAB Ares( x2) und alles passt wunderbar.


----------



## ThanksMrNice (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kühler für AMD FX-6300*

Auch wieder wahr, na gut den behalte ich erstmal im Hinterkopf.  Ich hatte ursprünglich den Arctic Cooling Freezer 11 bzw 13 im Auge, kann jemand was zu denen sagen?


----------



## zinki (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kühler für AMD FX-6300*

Dann schlag ich mal welche vor. Sind alles jetzt net die Hyper-Duper-Dinger, aber willst du ja auch net:
Cooler Master Hyper TX3 Evo (RR-TX3E-22PK-R1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
oder
Arctic Freezer 13 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
oder
Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 Pro Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Glaube - kenne mich bei AMD leider nicht so gut aus - es gibt nur wenige - gute - CPU Kühler mit Klammern.

Edit:
#1: Der Mugen hat keine Klammern.
#2: Deinen Post zum Freezer zu spät gesehen: Also sie sind net gerade leise und haben halt eine moderate Kühlleistung. Vllt findest du ja einen Review. Der TX3 Evo wurde von PCGH schon getestet (glaub ich).


----------



## ThanksMrNice (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kühler für AMD FX-6300*

Hab mir den Freezer 13 angeguckt, würde mir eigentlich zusagen, allerdings gibt es ein Problem bei der Ausrichtung. Mit dem Klammern lässt er sich nur so positionieren, dass der Radiator entweder Richtung Grafikkarte zeigt oder Richtung Gehäuse Oberseite. Meint ihr mit Ausrichtung zur Oberseite reicht die Kühlleistung aus? Grafikkarte ist eine R9 270x HIS Mini IceQ X². Oben befinden sich keine Lüfter. Was haltet ihr von einem Top Blow Lüfter? Der normale AMD Lüfter ist ja ein Top Blow Model, der kühlt aktuell auf 50-60 Grad unter Last. Allerdings ist er wirklich sehr störend was die Lautstärke angeht, dagegen sind die Intel Lüfter nahezu nicht hörbar. Grafikkarte war bisher im 45° Bereich


----------



## Watertouch (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kühler für AMD FX-6300*

Vielleicht wäre das etwas für dich? Thermalright AXP-100 Muscle Topblow KÃ¼hler - Hardware,


----------



## zinki (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kühler für AMD FX-6300*

Also die Ausrichtung ist glaub net so gesund, wenn er von der Graka Luft zieht. Also solltest schon eher schauen, dass er zum Heck rausbläst


----------



## ThanksMrNice (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kühler für AMD FX-6300*

Hab mich jetzt für den AXP-100 entschieden, danke an alle für die Vorschläge.


----------

